# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Learn Polish Online?

## KrYpT

Hey everyone, i'm looking for some online tutorials to learn polish. Considering my grandfather knows polish, and i have family over in poland. I'm really interested in learning the language so i can visit some of my long lost family. 
I've seen some other links, polish > russian, but that's just not gonna do it for me... 
Thanks in advance!  ::

----------


## Pravit

Quick google search: http://www.word2word.com/coursead.html 
Of course, the sites in there might not be that good. But good luck anyhow  ::  
EDIT: WTF! No Amharic.

----------


## KrYpT

ahh thank you very much, i was looking all over the place last night and couldn't find anything that was free.  ::

----------


## jost

Hello everybody, 
here are some free lessons of polish: easypolish.net - Free language course English-Polish 
They have audio-files too (works only with firefox, chrome and opera) 
Greetings.
Jost

----------


## kamilion

I personally find the recordings pretty bad, especially in terms of intonation.

----------

